# how to dose nystatin when a bird is not eating?



## Squeaker (Aug 9, 2012)

I have a suspected flare up of candidia in one of my young birds. I was originally treating him for naval canker. He's all clear from that, but now I suspect he has a secondary problem going on.
Symptoms:
Regurgitating food (only saw this once)
Lack of appetite (he will occasionally eat a few small seeds, but not an entire meal)
Lack of energy
Thick crop wall
Change in voice (he does a half squeak/honk type thing) he's young so the squeak makes sense but not the honk
He has passed a couple whole seeds which tells me he is having digestive problems
Poop is dark hunter green, which tells me he hasn't been eating

So the meditating (nystatin) I have says to feed 5g (1 heaped measure included) with 1 kg of grain for 5-7 days. Grain to be mixed with plume-plus for adhesion to grain.

It does mention how to treat baby birds, it says it can be mixed with soft food. I do have baby bird formula, should I mix a little nystatin with some formula? Like the full 5g into a paste along with a little formula and then hand feed some seed to make sure he has enough food to go along with the nystatin?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*That could be crop status. If the crop is full do not feed anymore. You are making things worse using drugs randomly. 

*


----------



## Squeaker (Aug 9, 2012)

Huh? The crop is completely empty and he has been losing weight cause he's not eating. The only reason he passed a couple whole seeds and threw up some others is because I hand fed him. I just liquefied the powder just a little with some water as I read its best to give 30 minutes before food so it can coat the crop


----------



## Squeaker (Aug 9, 2012)

And I can assure you I'm not using drugs randomly. I spent all night yesterday reading up on diseases and this one seems to be the most similar to symptoms and most likely


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Too much or random use of medication can cause candidia and/or slow crop.

Put a drop of organic apple cider vinegar to the drinking bowl, if he is drinking and that will help with digestion.

You can also add digestive enzymes to the food if bird is passing seed.

Keep the youngster warm especially when feeding. *


----------



## Squeaker (Aug 9, 2012)

I can't say I used the medication randomly. I used the canker med to treat naval canker at the advice of my vet (also my neighbor and local pigeon fancier). I did have to treat for quite a long time in order to get the canker ball to shrink and fall out. Other than that, I used probiotics, some acv, Epsom salt baths, and some garlic juice when not using acv. So pretty much natural stuff other than the canker med. Oh and baytril in the very beginning before canker med because he was passing HUGE blood clots because his dad beat him up when he was about 2 weeks old. I wasn't quite sure what was going on with him at that time, but the vet said it wouldn't hurt him a bit in case he did have some sort of bacterial issue going on.

I believe he was born July 3rd.


----------



## Squeaker (Aug 9, 2012)

The crops isn't slow right now. I feel it every time I hand feed and make sure its empty first. He threw up seed only maybe an hour or 2 at that time and it was only the once that I've noticed.

He was perfectly healthy when I put him back in the loft with the other birds. After a couple days, he started showing symptoms. Could be from the stress


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for the history of this bird. If you had posted that on another thread or in the beginning then I would know better what you are dealing with.

Stress does make issues worse, I would just keep him separate as the bird does need hand feeding and close observation, as well as being weighed regularly.

Candidia is mould and yeast infection of crop and can be caused by all the medications used. If it was my youngster I would take him off all meds, especially since the bird is still so young and his digestion hasn't even had time to produce good gut bacteria, and added stress has depleted what little there was.

Continue the ACV, probiotics and hand feed.*


----------



## Squeaker (Aug 9, 2012)

I apologize, for some reason i forgot to post the other threads. This is one, the other is listed on that thread in the 2nd comment down. The link to the other thread has pix of the naval canker and the huge blood clots he was passing in the very beginning http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/na...-this-a-sticky-74496.html?posted=1#post794342 in the thread with the pix, I posted that prior to actually figuring out what was wrong. At first I was thinking it was an umbilical hernea.

He now has some probiotic and acv in his water. Those aren't ones that should be given on alternate days are they? I think that may just be for garlic, but just to make sure.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*I would not give probiotics and ACV or garlic in the water together. I have never heard of any probiotics you put in water. I would mix up some organic plain, sugar free yogurt with cultures in the bird formula. The youngster should be 2 months of age when starting garlic.

If you already have one thread started on this baby it is best to continue on it so everyone has the history. *


----------



## Squeaker (Aug 9, 2012)

The probiotic I have is a liquid. It was given to me by PT member minimonkey. She's awesome, so I trust the stuff. Usually I give about 1 drop orally and skip it in the drinking water if I'm unsure weather he's drinking enough water and I'll give a couple syringes of water to wash it down.

I'll go back to the other thread and update it a little bit. I originally ditched the umbilical hernea thread after finding out what was actually going on. This one was more of a side thread to go along with the other one because I was unsure on how to dose the nystatin when he's not eating because it said to dose powder ontop of the food.


----------



## Squeaker (Aug 9, 2012)

And thank you by the way


----------

